
Six million Georgia voter records compromised - beat
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/14/politics/georgia-brian-kemp-voter-data/index.html
======
rapnie
Wow, this is just insane. On television CNN is stating that this created a
'mild campaign issue'. Given how potentially far-reaching the consequences
are, I would expect a huge outcry - at least in Georgia anyway. Is this news
fresh off the press?

